# The Witcher auf Netflix: Auch Spiele von CD Projekt dienten als Vorlage



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Auch Spiele von CD Projekt dienten als Vorlage*

						Die Ende 2019 auf Netflix veröffentlichte Witcher-Serie orientiert sich an den Romanen von Andrzej Sapkowski. Laut Showrunnerin Lauren S. Hissrich habe man sich vorher aber auch die Spiele von CD Projekt Red angesehen und nicht unberücksichtigt gelassen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Auch Spiele von CD Projekt dienten als Vorlage*


----------



## Rollora (6. Februar 2020)

Das ist ja wohl offensichtlich


----------



## Research (6. Februar 2020)

*Jenneferintensifies*


----------



## saphira33 (6. Februar 2020)

Diese News gabs halt schon mal bei den Dreharbeiten. Bzw ganz am Anfang...

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/The-...-Netflix-Serie-vom-Spiel-inspirieren-1338589/


----------

